# GOAT DRANK ANTIFREEZE



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

She swam to a diffent pen and got out on the side of the road and someone put her in the front yard where we had just drained a car and hualed it for scrap and she drank the antifreeze that I hadnt had time to pour into a jug to haul off yet. I FEEL HORRIBLE ENOUGH...


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE WHAT DO I GIVE HER TO SAVE HER?????


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you except to call a vet ASAP. I hope she turns out OK.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

There is an Animal poison control hotline that may be able to help.
1-785-532-5679 Available 24 hours.
Hope they can help you.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Your goat SWAM? 

Hope it turns out well. We had a cat die of it one time. Don't know if the stuff affects other animals or not.


----------



## Angela (Feb 13, 2010)

Any update?

I googled "antidote antifreeze" and come up with several things that say alcohol (as in beer or wine)?? I agree with calling a vet or poison control center first but here is what one of the websites said:

http://www.ilpi.com/msds/ref/antidote.html

_The antidote for ethylene glycol poisoning (from drinking antifreeze, for example), is ethyl alcohol; this keeps the body busily metabolizing the chemically similar alcohol instead of the toxin._


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

For future reference hope this helps someone-I was very glad to learn it- for dogs and cats if you see them drink it - give them hydrogen peroxide. It has to be right away to work.
It foams up and makes them vomit until quite empty and beyond. This is what our local vet advises.
Will not work on goats.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I pmed you.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can not save her. Antifreeze is very potent and the minutest amount can kill. She will go into seizures and there will be no saving her. This I say from experience; it happened to me while my animals were boarded at another farm and a leaky piece of equipment has been parked out in their pasture. I was not aware they done this. My doe was 3 months bred and a reg. Saanen. I had a necropsy done and she died of liver failure which is indicative to antifreeze poisoning.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Jennifer, how long does it take for it to kill them?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

2 - 14 hours . If you can catch the animal right after, my vet said you can feed them alcohol (like vodka) to try dilute it. In horses it only takes a TB of antifreeze to kill them.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you know if it was ethylene glycol or propylene glycol? For ethylene, it is tough, because it's the byproducts of its breakdown in the rumen that kills. Meaning you need to get it out ASAP, and give something to retard its metabolysis, such as alcohol (ethanol). For propylene glycol, it shouldn't be a big deal. Nowadays ethylene glycol is made bitter to discourage animals from eating it, so I'm surprised it was consumed. Propylene glycol by itself is a little sweet...

I hope it's the latter. Jennifer is right, it takes something like 1-1.5 ml per kg of body weight to kill.

In the hospital, the antidote for ethylene glycol is ethanol, or fomepizole, or dialysis to filter it out, for humans.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

If it was ethylene glycol, I would give the following:

-Ethanol, at the same amount of ethylene glycol suspected as ingested 
-Soda, to neutralize the byproducts of ethylene glycol metabolysis (including oxalic acid, which is highly toxic)

But before you do this, check the goat. If it's really ethylene glycol, soon the goat will be acting drunk.... sort of disoriented, followed by vomiting, convulsion, tremors, etc.

If you give the ethanol, it will of course intoxicate the goat, so check for some symptoms beforehand. It could be propylene glycol.

edit: just saw the time this was posted. May be too late already.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, didn't know it killed that quick! Hopefully it's the propylene.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

She was already acting drunk when we got home (Like a drunk camel in old movies) and it looked like about a gallon had been drunk. I was told to tube her activated charcoal in veg oil. I did. She laid down her head and looked like she was dying. Checked on her later and she had gotten up and moved and was eating grass. Her eyes were clear. Now to keep her liver from failing........

This is an expensive and heartbreaking lesson. Athena was a second kid suck behind a transverse twin. She and her sister's birth gave me the courage to have my own on the farm at home birth. This breaks my heart.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear . If she's still with you, give her baking soda now, if you haven't already. That glycol has been fermenting, and you need to neutralize the acid. The glycol is in her blood now, and will keep being metabolized, so giving some ethanol (regular vodka, dilute with a little water to get it below 30% ABV), will help deactivate the enzyme that breaks down the glycol.

A gallon is a lot of antifreeze . Maybe the charcoal and oil helped push it through? Has she pooped?


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Jut wondering if there was an update????


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

That is alot of antifreeze. Keep us posted on how she does. Don't know that I would give her ethanol as this is processed in the liver and you are trying to avoid damage to the liver. Good luck with her.
Theresa


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

She's still alive.....but I keep expecting every breath to be her last. Ive drenched her baking soda water (she chewed the tube in half). Ive drenched her with fresh water. She lays there like she's gonna die, then when I come to check on her shes moved. Im thinking about putting thistle and hay through the blender and then using a balling gun to get it in her. Shes so bad off.....shake head. She doesnt look drunk anymore.

Not good news, but an update. Not expecting her to make it. Always shocked when I check on her and shes still here. But Im gonna keep trying as long as shes still here.

Dad would probably have put her out of her misery by now.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually, that is really encouraging. Those toxins should have killed her hours ago if it was pure ethylene glycol. Has she peed or pooped at all? Any vomit? Any tremors? Or just listless, breathing, panting sometimes?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry about that. The only way to save an animal like that is to get her to a vet to pump their stomach immediately after the incident and have vet intervention with I.V.s and meds asap. It happens very quickly so time is always of the essence in a case like that. If too much time has passed, I'm sorry to say the outcome is never good. It is a painful death so putting the goat down is the only humane thing to do. I'm very sorry this happened.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Make a tea from the thistle and drench her with that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with Christine, it would be humane for you to put her down... she is suffering alot... kidney and liver failure is painful.. extremely
Barb


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with Barb and Christine. You need to take her to a vet and see what damage has been done. If she is not drinking then she is going to dehydrate. And if alot of liver damage has been done then she can not live a normal life. Just think of all the things we use on goats that go through the liver, like wormers and medications. 
Theresa


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Ashley is right.......milk thistle. It's the wrong time of yr for seeds but if you can locate some capsules or even seeds from a health food store get it. According to Matthew Woods in one of his books on herbal remedies he says mentions his experience that it worked on one of his friends who ate a poisnious mushroom and he gave her the seeds......she made a full recovery with no liver damage. Good luck!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It is the kidneys that are damaged with antifreeze, not the liver. ethylene glycol is broken down to glycolic acid, and then oxalic acid. If the glycolic acid doesn't kill from acidosis, then the oxalic acid kills by binding up with calcium and forming sharp crystals.

The way to fix it is to:

1) Stabilize the rumen and neutralize the acid with bicard. I looked it up, and apparently charcoal will not adsorb ethylene glycol, so charcoal is useless.
2) After the rumen is stabilized, stop the metabolysis of the glycol. This is done by administering ethanol.

And then it is rinse and repeat, maintaining alcohol levels. And if there's hypocalcemia or dehydration, give CMPK and lactic ringers.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

You are right Pav, it does not damage the liver only is broken down by the liver. But it does damage the neverous system, and kidney failure will affect every organ in the body. If the kidneys fail, and do not function, other organs will began to fail. I would still try to get her to a vet to see what damage has been done. Kidney failure can be detected by blood work. And if they are damaged too far, then the animal is suffering.
Theresa


----------



## Furiouzgeorge (Dec 24, 2009)

This Doe sounds very sentimental to her. I recommend we stop recommending much as it's been quite a while and whatever damage will be done, has likely already been done. If the Doe's not dead, maybe she got the attention she needed in time. In the meanwhile, let's support Joy! Putting a beloved Doe down isn't easy, and though it may be the best thing, it's not a lightly made decision.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually, James, after the initial drunk stage (when it's possible to help if you get it fast--alcohol and stomach pump as mentioned) the animal will appear normal for a while and then when kidney failure begins, you will see rapid heart rate, rapid breathing, pain, possibly nervous system disorders. We actually suspected antifreeze poisoning on my dog because she had the signs of kidney failure and had a night time tresspassor earlier in the week. Turned out to be a congenital kidney defect (per necropsy), but I can attest to the fact that it's got to be painful. I would say that if you see those types of signs, then put her down. So sorry.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Joy, I am sorry. Let us know how it is going. Hang in there.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a goat with 4 stomachs, all the google information is for single stomached animals, by the time she called the doe was already down and drunk...with a goats fast metabolism very little if anything could have been done in my opinion, why I gave her some busy work to do, and then go find someone (Ashely's mom) to help her with anything to support her organs she could do orally. The problem is going to be even if she can keep her alive this next 7 to 10 days, supporting her with b vitamins and subq fluids, she will likely relapse like many goats do who get into azaleas out here, when her liver or kidneys shut down for good....or really the effects of them being destroyed are seen. We see this also in animals who are treated with over the top protocols of drugs during a disease process...yes you cure the doe of the disease only for her to in about 3 weeks die from liver failure. 

Adding subq fluids to what you are doing and tubing her with what Ashley can come up with is what I woud be doing if I wanted to try to save her. Sub normal temp and please do put her down. Vicki


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry no word. She died right after my last post. Athena is survived by her only buckling, Perseus. 

He doesnt have his mother's spots, but he is a treasure.

Thank you all for all your help.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her. :down

Hope you can get some lovely babies from her son.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

So sorry Joy.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Joy :down. I was reading this out loud to the family and DH went outside right away to check his containers. Such sad things like this happen. Please keep your chin up. You had no idea your doe would swim over and get out of the other pen. I am glad to hear you still have her genetics waiting for the next generation and all is not lost.
Tam


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost her. But, there was nothing more you could have done. Good that you have her son.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry you lost your doe.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry Joy.........{hugs}


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry you lost her. I hope her son gives you some nice doelings in the future.
Theresa


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry you lost her.

How did she swim to the antifreeze?!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:down


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I just want to say that I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking tragedy. This is something you could never have foreseen. Take care.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I really feel for you, it's so hard. So sorry.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh gosh. My condolences on loosing your doe...


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. :sniffle


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

{{{ many hugs }}} from the MM's


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Joy, so SO sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It did make us go and check our containers were put up securely as well. I am glad that you have her buckling.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am sorry.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your doe.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost her (((hugs)))


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

What a sad thing. Perhaps her untimely death and her story will help many others to live.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear =( I am glad you have her buck. ((((Hugs))))


----------

